
Salesforce, Honeywell, Amgen into the Dow; Exxon, Raytheon, and Pfizer Out - apress
https://www.wsj.com/articles/salesforce-amgen-honeywell-to-join-dow-jones-industrial-average-11598305490
======
apress
Salesforce replaces Exxon Mobil. Data really is the new oil.

